

Top 10 Signs Tech Is A Massive Bubble Again - hackscribe
http://www.businessinsider.com/kedrosky-tech-bubble-2011-3

======
x5315
It's not a bubble until we install a slide in our building (Twitter). That's
how i'm judging this.

------
mangirdas
The bubble exist and will blow. But it will not be such big as years ago.

